# new girl...



## sweetgirl (Mar 25, 2005)

I am 18 years old and found your site from researching the new ephedra-free hydroxycut diet pills. I am here to see how you all achieve your goals and learn new ones for myself I am just starting to learn more about diet and nutrition everyday. I have a website url for information about me here is the link http://profiles.myspace.com/users/17122713


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2005)

_Oh, you are beautiful. Damn.  
Welcome to IM _


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 25, 2005)

Very pretty lady indeed...Welcome aboard!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Your website says you're 19  

Welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2005)

sweetgirl welcome to IM!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome! Interesting choise of music you have LOL! Hope you stay awhile


----------



## Yunier (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey there...


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi!    
Welcome to the boards!  I do have a question for you...why are you looking at diet pills???  I hope you don't think you need them!  
What type of goals are you trying to reach??  Do you weight train now?  Ok..I did say "a question" sorry got carried away!  Here to help!


----------



## sweetgirl (Mar 27, 2005)

*hey*

I am taking the ephedra free hydroxycut. i am not as skinny as i would like to be and my goals are calorie reduction and a flat stomach. i havent started weight traing but i do go to the gym every week day, doing basic machines.(i have no clue what im doing) Truthfully i have no idea what im doing i just want to be skinny and pretty and dont know how to do that...    btw. thank you for caring!


----------



## sweetgirl (Mar 27, 2005)

hey thank you for the welcome any new forums to add just tell me ill ad yself to the discussions...


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Mar 27, 2005)

sweetgirl said:
			
		

> I am taking the ephedra free hydroxycut. i am not as skinny as i would like to be and my goals are calorie reduction and a flat stomach. i havent started weight traing but i do go to the gym every week day, doing basic machines.(i have no clue what im doing) Truthfully i have no idea what im doing i just want to be skinny and pretty and dont know how to do that...    btw. thank you for caring!



"Pretty" has as much to do with your own self image as anything else.  You would be surprised how a nice weight lifting routine would help you with your overall goals.  Im assuming you hit the cardio pretty hard too, check some of the different "routine" threads and you will get some really good ideas on what is best for you.     Im new here too, welcome newbie!  Good luck.


----------



## sweetgirl (Mar 27, 2005)

BiggerNstronger]  thank you for the advice "


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2005)

How much weight are you trying to loose? Taking a pill won't make you loose anything, if your diet isn't good.


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi!
  How much weight are you trying to lose??  What are your stats?  If you don't know what you are doing in the gym then ask a personal trainer how much they charge (some gyms have them for free) and tell them what you should be doing because you are going to hurt yourself!!!  There are a lot of things you can do at home as well for a flat stomach.  There is a book by Shawn Phillips called ABSolution that you should read I follow a lot of what he says....great ab work out!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 30, 2005)

i like cardio more than pills..........but i like them both together even more 

post your stats so we know what we have to work with and we can help you with a diet and routine


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 4, 2005)

thank you for the compliment, now if we could just get me to believe you we would be fine.


----------



## LeanDreamer (Apr 6, 2005)

Let me extend my welcome too Sweetgirl, from your photo I'd say you're already a knock-out and I'd bet you've been told that before.   
This coming from one Newbie to another.
I agree with everyone else, you don't need a fat-burner, you just need to do the work and you'll reach your goals in no time.


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 8, 2005)

*update for everyone!!*

my diet is going great three weeks and almost 15 lb. weight loss... im on the 5-Factor Fitness Diet created by celebrity fitness trainer Harley Pasternak, M.Sc.    I am still taking the caffeine version of Hydroxycut..which is helping me with cravings.

I know you all want my stats so here is a pic...

here is a  link to see my picture, so you all can see what i look like (or just look at my url)    http://www.myspace.com/8561355


(the pic im posting below is not from this week. lol obviously. but i just thought id clarify that)  

http://photo.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.uploadphoto&MyToken=20050408164339

ill post more later! im out to but new, cute gym clothes!!!  bc mine are all too big now!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

You have to be a member to view.. Why not attach the image here?  I dont want to sign up


----------



## Du (Apr 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard.


It seems you two have already met.


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 8, 2005)

I am not the best computer person so please bear with me here!  But check these links and give me feedback and tell me if they are accessable please so that i know whether or not to do more editing.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## LeanDreamer (Apr 8, 2005)

Nope, says you must be a member to view them Sweetgirl


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 8, 2005)

I just aquired much needed guidance and now you all can view them!!!!!!!  

thank you du510


----------



## LeanDreamer (Apr 9, 2005)

You look Great Sweetgirl. The photos don't really let us see any problem areas you might have, but I like the "Love" tattoo.


----------



## sweetgirl (Apr 11, 2005)

Update for all

I weighed mostly 180 the last few years and have been loosing alot this year...I am curently 5'5 and I weigh 158 right now. Most of my weight is thighs, calfs, which don't bother me bc as long as I am healthy and working out they are not a problem to me. I just want a flat stomach and I know this takes total body to work. any advice welcome!!!!


----------



## LeanDreamer (Apr 11, 2005)

I envy you living in the Sunshine state, must be an endless means of outdoor activity. 
Enjoy the sunshine!!


----------



## LW83 (Apr 11, 2005)

sweetgirl said:
			
		

> Update for all
> 
> I weighed mostly 180 the last few years and have been loosing alot this year...I am curently 5'5 and I weigh 158 right now. Most of my weight is thighs, calfs, which don't bother me bc as long as I am healthy and working out they are not a problem to me. I just want a flat stomach and I know this takes total body to work. any advice welcome!!!!




Start a journal 

You can have advice daily for tons of peeps if you post regularly


----------



## CancerNV (Apr 12, 2005)

The sunshine state is overated.  You cant do anything in June July and August because its so damn hot.  Also the people down here are literally slower than those up north.  Try ordering food from anywhere down here.  It takes 5 - 10 minutes longer almost every time.


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome and btw, I add friend request on myspace.com.  It's a cool place just like IM.com.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 14, 2005)

And you didnt add me dave, bastard!


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> And you didnt add me dave, bastard!




Hey-a Crash!!!   What is your myspace ID??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 14, 2005)

uh? this?

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=4690400&Mytoken=20050414184503


anyone is welcome to add me


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> uh? this?
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=4690400&Mytoken=20050414184503
> 
> ...



Done!!!  Go check it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 14, 2005)

lol i like your advertisment dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 14, 2005)

wait is Ocean Talent Management you dave or? i'm lost.... lol you're in their buddylist lol!


----------



## david (Apr 15, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> wait is Ocean Talent Management you dave or? i'm lost.... lol you're in their buddylist lol!




It's the company I work for.    Sorry for the confusion!  I manage Ocean's name in myspace.com because I'm the music division.  Savannah does all the rest!!


----------

